

Show HN: (pre-beta SaaS) "Get organized, get Headspace" - headspace

I am a software engineer working alone on a passion project, a website that helps you stay organized easily and efficiently.<p>Headspace.io is a webmail, notepad, task list and calendar, all rolled into on. The basic premise is that any data in Headspace can be &quot;tagged&quot; and then all relevant information for a particular tag can be displayed in one screen.<p>This is a pre-beta build and I&#x27;m hoping to get some early feedback from the wise and generous HN folks. Would you pay a small monthly fee ($5 maybe) for a service like this?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.headspace.io&#x2F;<p>(This is pre-production so please do not use real data.)
======
bliti
I was going to try it out, but you require me to signup. No teaser page, no
FAQ, nothing. I prefer when companies allow me to demo their product without
signing up. Be it by allowing me to use the product, a video, or even clear
pictures with detailed captions.

~~~
headspace
Sorry, you are completely right. There is a proper website, which isn't linked
up to the app yet: [http://headspace.io/](http://headspace.io/)

------
tlongren
clicky: [http://app.headspace.io/](http://app.headspace.io/)

------
tlongren
I went ahead and signed up. Really like the interface. Haven't really tested
anything out yet.

~~~
headspace
Thanks never the less.

